# dell genesis monitor



## BILL77 (May 6, 2008)

when i turn on the monitor sometime it will come on, sometime it won,t
when i turn it on the on button green then orange. my video card is good.
it will go to "dell genesis display perfection" and the go back to the power
button which will be orange. any help please.

thank you


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

Try a different monitor on your PC. Also test your graphics card out in another computer.


----------



## BILL77 (May 6, 2008)

the monitor will come on but it take about 2 to 3 minute before it come on, then it work.


----------



## marksjones (Feb 16, 2009)

My screen flicks on and off every few seconds. If you can catch the monitor when displaying the programs will work. Will remain stable on desktop but anytime you open a program is start flicking again


----------

